# Kreg Jig



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Bought myself the Kreg K4 Jig. Going to attempt my first real cabinet. Making a vanity for the master bath. 

Also bought some supplies to make a switch to turn the router on and off from the outside of the table. Probably could have bought one already made, cheaper then this one will cost, but I wanted the outlets inside and the switch outside, so I firgured I'd put one together. *


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

There are some who would argue that pocket-hole joinery doesn't make "real" cabinets. But, it certainly is fast and convenient.

As to having outlets inside the router chamber, remember that (moist) router dust gets in the darnedest of places. Consider protecting any unused outlets with baby covers, or something similar.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Well for me Ralph, this will be the most real for me! LOL

Good idea, never thought about that (baby covers on unused outlets). But come to think about it, don't have any empties to worry about. I only have a single duplex outlet in there. One has the router and one has the shopvac. Thanks for the input!*


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Ralph Barker said:


> There are some who would argue that pocket-hole joinery doesn't make "real" cabinets. But, it certainly is fast and convenient.
> 
> As to having outlets inside the router chamber, remember that (moist) router dust gets in the darnedest of places. Consider protecting any unused outlets with baby covers, or something similar.


I used to work in a cabinet shop making cabinets for million dollar houses in Sedona, all the cabinets we made had pocket hole screws in the face frames...:yes4:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Michael of the Red Rocks.
If they can't see the pocket holes, I'm sure the crystal heads don't care one way or another.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Michael of the Red Rocks.
If they can't see the pocket holes, I'm sure the crystal heads don't care one way or another.:laugh:
Gene in snowflake


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

> There are some who would argue that pocket-hole joinery doesn't make "real" cabinets.


I see lots of this posted on the net. They say that they are not "traditional" so they don't count. They aren't "traditional" because the cabinet makers of the past didn't have the jigs/tooling and screws were expensive.

Cabinet makers of the past, just as the cabinet makers of today, were making cabinets to make profit, not pseudo religious artifacts. If they had access to cheap pocket screws, they'd have used them.

Those same guys are more than happy to cut wood with a table saw and make mortises with a router using a tungsten carbide bit.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Nawlins, My son in law uses the kreg jigs alot in his remodleing business... The ease and convience once Ya get used to them is awesome ..on a side note I will prolly be down at the Hornet's game Wed. night


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Tempest said:


> I see lots of this posted on the net. They say that they are not "traditional" so they don't count. They aren't "traditional" because the cabinet makers of the past didn't have the jigs/tooling and screws were expensive.
> 
> Cabinet makers of the past, just as the cabinet makers of today, were making cabinets to make profit, not pseudo religious artifacts. If they had access to cheap pocket screws, they'd have used them.
> 
> Those same guys are more than happy to cut wood with a table saw and make mortises with a router using a tungsten carbide bit.


There are many "pocket holes" in antique furniture but they were made by hand without the aid of a modern jig....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought a few accessories, the heavy duty bench clamp system, and a right angle clamp. Made a portable table for the hd bench clamp system to run between my work bench and my roller support. Practiced with some scrap wood. Nice and easy to do. And wether they are traditional or not, it's going to be my way for now, at least.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will agree the pocket holes screws are the greatest thing for building cabinets ,almost like slice bread for the wood worker 


==========


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you make drawers? Strong drawers?

KR


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes. The preferred method is to drill the pocket holes in the fronts and backs of the drawers, so that the screws engage the sides. If you put the holes on the front side of the front piece, and the rear side of the rear piece, and apply a false front to the drawer, then no pocket holes are seen unless you completely remove the drawer.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pocket holes (as mentioned above) are nothing new, however; Kreg has made it almost effortless. I am absolutely sold on Square Drive screws. Since I am building prototypes every week, I very often forego glue and use SD screws. I particularly am partial to the Kreg screws because of the #17 tips that eliminate the need to pre-drill holes. I would bet that I have SD screws in my shop that have been reused dozens of times to make one-of-a-kind fixtures that are later disassembled, hardware salvaged, etc. Anyone that tells you "real cabinets" don't use Pocket Screws needs to show you where they park their horse. Keep up the good work! *OPG3*


----------



## bharner (Dec 27, 2010)

I love my Kreg Jig. I got it for Christmas a few years back from the in-laws. K1 or K2. Big chunk of aluminim w/o the features of a lot of the newer ones but it works. I don't build cabinets but it's handy for doing pretty much any joinery. I've made a couple small tables and boxes that I know won't fall apart in almost no time. For someone like me without a "real" shop space it's amazing.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*It is indeed a neat tool! I've mounted the plate the kit comes with in a piece of 3/4 ply. When I need it I take the ply and hang one end on my work bench and clamp it there, and the other side I rest on my roller support. This way I can get around at least 3 sides of the portable work station. Fixing to make a face frame for a bathroom vanity. Can't wait to really give it all a try. *


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used the pocket screw method on a few projects and like the system. I have seen, and will be using, the tapered plugs that can be used to cover the screw. I guess one could make their own by angle cutting dowel rods. Just thought of that but walnut or cherry or what ever rods and set up a jig to get the right angle, glue in place use a flush cut saw and there you have it.

Lee you have encouraged me to use that system some more.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> Lee you have encouraged me to use that system some more.


*Go for it Jerry, it's fun and makes some really strong joints. *


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Very hard to make your own plugs, most dowel rods are not that true but you can get the plugs in just about any type of wood or plastic..I tried to made my own and I did end up with some nice fire wood chip starters..

Amazon.com: kreg plugs Home Improvement


=========



xplorx4 said:


> I have used the pocket screw method on a few projects and like the system. I have seen, and will be using, the tapered plugs that can be used to cover the screw. I guess one could make their own by angle cutting dowel rods. Just thought of that but walnut or cherry or what ever rods and set up a jig to get the right angle, glue in place use a flush cut saw and there you have it.
> 
> Lee you have encouraged me to use that system some more.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Here we go, I used my Kreg jig a bunch today! Started my little vanity cabinet.*


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Now the vanity cabinet has doors!*


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice vanity, Lee. The Kreg jig worked well for you?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NIce clean job Lee 

====



N'awlins77 said:


> *Now the vanity cabinet has doors!*


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks Gene and Bob. And Gene, that Kreg Jig is one of my new favorite tools. It's just outstanding. And I learned a little about the plugs on this job. On my first go at it, I glued the wooden plugs in the whole, then tried to shave them some before sanding. I ended up pulling some of them out. But this time I figured out you trime the big end until if fits almost all the way in flush. THEN all you need to do is sand it down a big. Works much better! It makes some really strong joints, fast and easy!*


----------

